# Passport



## pedro47 (Oct 8, 2005)

My passport was issued last year without the word, PASSPORT, in gold letters on the outside cover.  Its authenticity was questioned by an immigration authorities in August when I was re-entering in the US from the Bahamas.  Is this a problem?  Please give me some guidance on handling this matter in order to avert future travel hassels.


----------



## judy.f (Oct 8, 2005)

Call the National Passport Information Center, number is at the bottom of the page at http://travel.state.gov/passport/about/npic/npic_898.html.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks ! I will call Tuesday morning.


----------



## judy.f (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm really rather curious - what did the Passport Center say?  Any reason you got one that doesn't say passport on the cover?


----------



## riverdees05 (Oct 11, 2005)

I would be interest, too!


----------

